# Well... it's the 28th :D



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 28, 2003)

When are we supposed to hear this announcement that's supposed to be "Music to our ears"?


----------



## Dime5150 (Apr 28, 2003)

10am PST i believe


----------



## WoLF (Apr 28, 2003)

12pm cst


----------



## evildan (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone know if this announcement will be broadcast and if so where?


----------



## Alex (Apr 28, 2003)

Well I don't belive it will be broadcasted but, I just read CNN is having Jobs on at 3:30 Eastern... I belive.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

can someone record it please? So that everyone who don't have TV can see it too..


----------



## mfsri (Apr 28, 2003)

Is it 10AM PDT or PST?


----------



## ZeroAltitude (Apr 28, 2003)

We are in daylight savings now, so, PDT


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

I believe it's being broadcast live via satellite. Don't remember the details, though.

edit: Found it: http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030424/sfth027_1.html


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 28, 2003)

That's 6pm in the UK....God it's been a long day!!!


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 28, 2003)

you can watch it via QT here:

http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/apr/moscone/apr28_28_56_100_250_ref.mov


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

I turn to TechTV and I see color bars indicating the Apple Announcement will be available, now I'm not sure if this is the college showing this or what, because I see no indication that this is connected to Techtv.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *you can watch it via QT here:
> 
> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/apr/moscone/apr28_28_56_100_250_ref.mov
> ...



Can't connect 
"Bad Request"


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

I was connected for a couple of minutes. Now I just keep timing out. Oh, well I'm sure the major Mac site will have up-to-the-minute coverage.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm going to watch it, but I'm sure they can type it faster and have it on their sites before i can send messages. I have nothing to do till 3.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

can anybody say how houres/minutes are left till the show? (i don't get anything of those PST PDT CEST F CK)


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

15 minutes


----------



## mfsri (Apr 28, 2003)

13 more min...


----------



## mfsri (Apr 28, 2003)

i guess i'm 2 min fast


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 28, 2003)

look what I found:

http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/apr/moscone/apr28_28_ref.mov

update: dosen't seem to be working either. nevermind.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

it's one step further than the other stream! It already says "Configure"!


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

...then times out


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

The show begins...
The Basic review of current products


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Apr 28, 2003)

So where can I actually see this?


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Remember the Rip - Mix - Burn campaign?

Jobs uses the new methodd to listen to music...
Acquire - Manage - Listen


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2003)

Do update us, Urbansory...


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

New iPods....
10 GB, 15GB, and 30GB
Thinner and lighter.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

No jog wheel, touch sensitive area. IPod has a dock. Dock has line out to hook up to a stereo or something. Firewire and usb2


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

Is this thing not on TechTV?


----------



## dtmdoc (Apr 28, 2003)

damn! why cant this damn feed work (weeps)


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Apr 28, 2003)

Point me in the right direction guys.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

new iPods are both mac and windows compliant, no more separate system ipods. Acc decoding, On the go playlists, personalizing the main menu, alarm clock, solitaire, parachute games


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

SOUNDS SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


ALARM CLOCK, just what i needed!

sorry for my Caps (i'm just tooo excited!!)


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

The interface of the iPod looks the same, but there are 4 circle buttons above what was the jog wheel


----------



## Dime5150 (Apr 28, 2003)

can now create playlists on ipod
lighter then 2 cds in jewel cases
plays AAC invented by dolby
2 new games
"on the go" playlists


----------



## boi (Apr 28, 2003)

irc.newnet.net   #mrevent  for those who are interested in what's going on.


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 28, 2003)

New Stream: http://www.msnbc.com/m/lv/default.asp?0cm=c30


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

indiglo backlight, and the 4 buttons are the control buttons and have a red glow in the dar. Price for 10 gb 299, 15GB 399, 30 499. Available this friday


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 28, 2003)

windows media but it works


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

iTunes 4!!!!


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

iTunes 4 has aac now...


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

Are these iPod games uploadable to the older ipods.  Can the old ones be updated with software?


----------



## boi (Apr 28, 2003)

rock on! thanks tk4two1


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Rendezvous is also in iTunes4 to share playlists, DVD archiving, ALBUM ARTWORK


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

no mention on updates for the old iPods


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> *New Stream: http://www.msnbc.com/m/lv/default.asp?0cm=c30 *


 on win media prayer...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

will the older pods support .ogg?


----------



## boi (Apr 28, 2003)

unlimited cd burning-- modify a playlist every 10 burns. freakin' sweet!


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Apple Music Service
Unlimited CD Buning for personal use, and this playlist must modify every ten burns, Unlimited iPods, Can play on 3 macs which can be transfered to newer Macs in the future, 99 cents per song, NO SUBSCRIPTION FEE


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks tk4two1


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

free 30 sec previews of every song


----------



## tsizKEIK (Apr 28, 2003)

why are they taking so long to update the apple.com site??? im gettin very anxiouss.. cummon.. i wanna see new picsss. what about iTunes 4 ? when will it be available ???


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks! I know, I rock...


----------



## boi (Apr 28, 2003)

this apple music service looks so great. even includes album art.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

iTunes Music Store, built into iTunes


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Guess i'll re-encode my music library to aac format over the next couple of months


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

Heh. Me too!


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2003)

They listened to me and put the album artwork right where I said to, underneath the playlist window    iTunes 4 is going to be truly amazing.  And since it's called the iTunes Music Store, I'm guessing if they do make it available to Windows, then they will release iTunes for Windows.  I think that would be a good idea, rub how good Macs are into Windows user faces even more lol.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

I would think older iPods would have to support aac if iTunes does...

I hope... please...

if not my iPod's gonna "break" very shortly.


----------



## macavenger (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, he said the songs can be dowloaded to all iPods-Past, present, and future


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 28, 2003)

ok enough!!! Tell us when we can DL it!!!


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

This is sad I have to watch this in Windows Media Player via MSNBC, Microsoft owned site.  

What about rendevous?  Can I stream from one computer to another?  Does that mean I can play on other Macs.  I've got more than 3 macs in my house, this 3 mac rule sucks!


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

Browse the MusicStore like  your Music Library IN iTunes!


----------



## Randman (Apr 28, 2003)

And Windows can't have it! ::ha:: This is too frickin' cool. A grand day for Apple. I'm in Heaven. ::angel::


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *This is sad I have to watch this in Windows Media Player via MSNBC, Microsoft owned site.
> 
> What about rendevous?  Can I stream from one computer to another?  Does that mean I can play on other Macs.  I've got more than 3 macs in my house, this 3 mac rule sucks! *



Job's Quote: "Most Apple users don't have more than 3 Macs"

Appearantly he's wrong


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Explicit Content warning, lol


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah! This will REALLY atract MANY WinUsers!! Allllrrriiigghttt!


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

Women in Bikini


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

Yes, he's wrong ... I know one that has 18 Macs ...  and many others that have 4-5 ...


----------



## cfleck (Apr 28, 2003)

>>> Yeah! This will REALLY atract MANY WinUsers!! Allllrrriiigghttt!

uh, probably not.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

he's really getting boring

He has let us listen to 15 songs or so...


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Yea, you can stream it between Macs, but the way he demostrated the feature, when the ibooks closed or left the area, the stream was broken, so not sure if it's a aiport thing or not.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

wow, video's also in iTunes


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

yea, this is boring the hell out of me now


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't think the 3 mac thing applies to Rendezvous. 

edit: nm


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

it's an airport-card thing, the airport-base-station has nothing to do with it


----------



## cfleck (Apr 28, 2003)

people people...

*most* people are not uber geeks!  most do not have more than 1 or 2.  you and i may have more than 3 buy your mom probably only has one.  he said most.  and he's right.  sometimes it sucks to be in the minority.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

I wonder if he really listens to Eminem's music, i really doubt it, probally wouldn't get it anyway.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

you can watch vidoe's from artists IN iTunes


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2003)

OK Jobs, stop restating everything and say its all available now at www.apple.com.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

NOW! NOW!

/me wants *NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

there is a free iPod update, it will be available today


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

AH F*CK APPLE


FREAKIN FCKNG UUSSSSSSSSSSSS OOOONLLLLLLYYYYYYY 


Why!!!??


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

Only available in the US right now.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

30 minutes?!!!


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

Music Service

End of the year, to windows too


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

Will be available to Windows by the end of this year.


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 28, 2003)

...zzzzzzzzzz um, huh? ...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tsizKEIK (Apr 28, 2003)

the KEYWORD is: MOST   ppl dont have more than 3 macs. most ppl around here really luv macs and some of them make a living out of it. BUT the average mac user who doest post on macosx.com   does not have more than 3 macs


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *the KEYWORD is: MOST   ppl dont have more than 3 macs. most ppl around here really luv macs and some of them make a living out of it. BUT the average mac user who doest post on macosx.com   does not have more than 3 macs  *



hey that sounds worth a poll ... wait a second ... ::love::


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

i have ipod software 1.3


----------



## MacPain (Apr 28, 2003)

the question is not whether it's gonna be available for windows (at least for me) but when's it coming to europe?


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you get a discount when you buy a whole album or is it still 99 cents each?  If so, it's better to just go out and buy the cd.  But just for 1 or 2 songs, IMS is great.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

i have iTunes 4


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2003)

It's out!


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

Apple store open now.


----------



## MacPain (Apr 28, 2003)

hurr! forget my question from a few posts earlier, just found out that the store's going worldwide on may 9th.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

I see theres a new Quicktime 6.2 out, all installed time to restart


----------



## cfleck (Apr 28, 2003)

its up!


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

iTunes 4 now available.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

Quicktime 6.2 Update required for iTunes 4


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

It's out, yes ... but can't see iTunes 4 in updates. :-/

So ... How many Macs do we hace in media per person here?


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

AAC encoding requires Quicktime 6.2 or later.


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

It's on apple.com/itunes


----------



## toast (Apr 28, 2003)

And it's excellent.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

I hope there is some hack so I can share my music across all of my macs.  

Giaguara, Is that poll ready yet?


----------



## evildan (Apr 28, 2003)

I think I'm going to buy an iPod now. I was waiting for the new design... now... 15 gig or 30 gig? hmmmm


----------



## cfleck (Apr 28, 2003)

can you download songs from your ipod to a mac?


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Shopping through the music store, very nice


----------



## pishnaris (Apr 28, 2003)

How will I change my 5600 songs from MP3 to AAC, if I'd like everything in the same format?  There is one downside to this...how many automobile setups support AAC?  Probably zero.

So, alternatively, how do we convert AAC to MP3?


----------



## themacko (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm trying to get registered with the Music Store and it keeps telling to try later.  Anyone else having luck?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

yes dxon ... the poll = how many macs ...


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

the store seems very unresponsive, must be a overload, I keep getting errors


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Why can't I see all this stuff from my Software Update?
All I see is the iPod update (1.3), and I don't feel like putting in all my personal info on Apple's site _again_


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

Music store must be overloaded already through iTunes. Could not complete your music store request on iTunes.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

the new look of iTunes is nice too, very clean


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2003)

dlloyd: enter fake info?


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 28, 2003)

Nah, that would be cheating


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

Where do the pictures go for the albums? Where are they stored to be more specific.


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 28, 2003)

dlloyd: iPod Software 1.3 is available on Software Update.


----------



## evildan (Apr 28, 2003)

Getting a lot of 505 errors when trying to access the music store....

This could be a problem, but I'm sure it will die down later today.


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *dlloyd: iPod Software 1.3 is available on Software Update.  *



software update for older ipods:

AAC support
About is now in Settings
Shortcut to Backlight in Main Menu


that's it for old ipods.....


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 28, 2003)

the visualizer is tight too, the artwork right beside the track info. Now i need to know where the images are stored, i dragged straight off a site into the iTunes window, and they saved somewhere.


----------



## toast (Apr 28, 2003)

- Program launches and behaves faster.

- General look is elegant, although there's  a BIG waste of space in the upper part of the iTunes window. Look at the space between the play controls and the music screen; now look at the size of the Search bar !

- I will use the Apple iCommune module. I hope many people will. I am not using the shop at all. Europe does not have the same purchasing power as US, Steve ! 

- Make sure your system anti-aliases down to 9pt to have iTunes to display correctly (System Prefs > General).

- The picture function is as nice as useless IMHO. Too bad.


----------



## Randman (Apr 28, 2003)

Don't forget the alarm function in iPod.


----------



## MacPain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Urbansory _
> *the visualizer is tight too, ... *



i noticed that as well. i hit the visualizer button more by accident and i was like "hey, why the heck does it run that fast?"


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

not for old iPods.... 

The new iPods and iTunes are really cool, but an better update for old iPods would be appreciated.


----------



## MakGeek (Apr 28, 2003)

To allow for rendevous sharing open up port 3689 in your Firewall, that is Pretty Sweet!!


----------



## evildan (Apr 28, 2003)

Finally! Rendezvous in iTunes!!!

I'm a happy man. I have been waiting for that since I saw Jobs demonstrate it ahhh last year!


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

Does rendevous work with *only* 3 macs, even with your older MP3s or does the 3 mac rule only apply to music downloaded via Apple in AAC format?

If it is across the board 3 macs only, I will continue to use the original iCommune.  I wonder if iCommune works around Apple's 3 mac rule, since you can stream from other comptuers.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Why can't I see all this stuff from my Software Update?
> All I see is the iPod update (1.3), and I don't feel like putting in all my personal info on Apple's site again *




Same problem here, I downloaded the iPod update via software update and downloaded iTunes 4 and QuickTime 6.2 from the webpage.


----------



## NielZ (Apr 28, 2003)

Damnit. :/
When i hit the 'Download iTunes' Button, it starts downloading iTunes 3.0.1 :s
I installed QT 6.1, and i filled in the form with a (fake ) email adress.
Does anyone have the direct link?


----------



## monktus (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacPain _
> *hurr! forget my question from a few posts earlier, just found out that the store's going worldwide on may 9th. *



Pheww! Just as well, I was getting worried!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Apr 28, 2003)

it seems like the music store is not available for Greece (yet). lets hope it will arrive soon


btw . any1 realise that the new buttons in iTunes4 are finally embedded into the brushed metal ???


----------



## MacPain (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Pheww! Just as well, I was getting worried! *



after reading that article i got the info from again, i'm not so sure about it, as that particular info was removed from it.

someone on the maccentral forum meant may 9th would be the availability date for the new ipods.

there's just a lot of info floating around at the moment, so it's a bit tricky to distinguish the good from the bad. we should just wait and see.


----------



## monktus (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NielZ _
> *Damnit. :/
> When i hit the 'Download iTunes' Button, it starts downloading iTunes 3.0.1 :s
> I installed QT 6.1, and i filled in the form with a (fake ) email adress.
> Does anyone have the direct link? *



I have the same problem, iTunes 3 keeps trying to download, even though I have QT 6.2. I had the same probkem with iCal - the new version just wouldn't download until I used software update.


----------



## monktus (Apr 28, 2003)

But it just worked in Explorer. Hmm. Maybe its a Safari issue?


----------



## senne (Apr 28, 2003)

nope, i downloaded it with Safari. First time i also got iTunes 3, but i think i too fast... 30 seconds later iTunes 4 was downloading.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 28, 2003)

I just tried it with safari on my mac and in IE on a winXP based machine.  Both are downloading 3.0.1 currently.   I'll just try back later on.


----------



## evildan (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay, just purchased the 30gig iPod... I had to go with the 30gig, that extra 15gig for $100 was too tempting.


----------



## monktus (Apr 28, 2003)

I think this is going to be huge. I can't actually download anything yet since the music store won't work outside the US yet (swines!) but the interface is lovely and AAC sounds fantastic. I just ripped Point by Cornelius and it sounds beautiful! I'm so impressed, I can open up iTunes and preview lovely sounding audio by lots of decent bands (not just the nasty commercial stuff like Eminem) like the Super Furries, Idlewild, Flaming Lips etc etc and (in theory) buy it. Steve has done well, I think this is going to mean very big things for Apple, especially when the Windows version appears. So does this mean we can expect iTunes for XP? And what about Linux? Exciting stuff.


----------



## monktus (Apr 28, 2003)

Bloody hell, they even have a decent bunch of the Pearl Jam live albums, including for the gig that I was at in Glasgow! Hail Steve. You've saved Apple....again.


----------



## toast (Apr 28, 2003)

Can someone send me a PM or post here about how to use this sharing function in iTunes ? I don't understand. How do I know which servers are available ? What if a friend tells me his IP or server name, is it that name I must enter in the connection window ? I'm lost. This sharing function has been voluntarily  made a bit obscure IMO.


----------



## OmegaMan (Apr 28, 2003)

Im digging the new backlight on the ipods!

Though....that red colour for the touch buttons....i hate it.  Hopefully it'll grow on me....


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OmegaMan _
> *Im digging the new backlight on the ipods!
> 
> Though....that red colour for the touch buttons....i hate it.  Hopefully it'll grow on me.... *



Yeah, kinda strange.  I wonder why they didn't use an aqua.  Or perhaps implement the color changing patent they registered and allow the user to change between a few colors ... kind of like the high end Canon ZR.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Bloody hell, they even have a decent bunch of the Pearl Jam live albums, including for the gig that I was at in Glasgow! Hail Steve. You've saved Apple....again. *



Really?  I can't find ANYTHING I want.  No Madonna (I just lost 4 CDs I'd like to replace), no Robbie Williams "Escapology" none of the 4-5 currently-playing radio singles I'd like.

The final straw was a Cyndi Lauper song a Windows user asked me to look for.  Nope.  All it found was Miles Davis "Best of" because it had a song called "Time After Time".

I went to Acquisition and literally had the Cyndi track in under 5 minutes.

Don't get me wrong, I WANT this to work but I'm not too impressed with the library of available tunes so far...


----------



## Ugg (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *Really?  I can't find ANYTHING I want.  No Madonna (I just lost 4 CDs I'd like to replace), no Robbie Williams "Escapology" none of the 4-5 currently-playing radio singles I'd like.
> 
> The final straw was a Cyndi Lauper song a Windows user asked me to look for.  Nope.  All it found was Miles Davis "Best of" because it had a song called "Time After Time".
> ...



Just like Safari, this is an introduction, not an end product.  Also, Robbie Williams, unfortunately, doesn't have the following in the US that he does in Yrup.  Since the music service is only geared to the US for now, it makes sense that it targets the US market.  

I've also found or not found as it were, a number of artists that I want.  Hopefully they'll appear before long.  The success of this service will be the diversity of its offerings.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Can someone send me a PM or post here about how to use this sharing function in iTunes ? I don't understand. How do I know which servers are available ? What if a friend tells me his IP or server name, is it that name I must enter in the connection window ? I'm lost. This sharing function has been voluntarily  made a bit obscure IMO. *



I may be way off on this (I don't have iTunes 4 yet) but I belive that the sharing you're speaking of is only available to Macs on the same subnet on the network.   I believe it's just a sharing of the libraries on the network so that you can play a song from one to the next Mac.  I don't think that you can download from other sources.


Nevermind... I've been proven wrong


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> *Just like Safari, this is an introduction, not an end product.  Also, Robbie Williams, unfortunately, doesn't have the following in the US that he does in Yrup.  Since the music service is only geared to the US for now, it makes sense that it targets the US market.
> 
> I've also found or not found as it were, a number of artists that I want.  Hopefully they'll appear before long.  The success of this service will be the diversity of its offerings. *



I hear ya.  Good points.

But, just to play devil's advacate   The Robbie CD I was looking for is the newest one, just released in the US - the one that's supposed to market him to the US market.

Plus, they had 3 older albums, just not this one.

But, I agree...I hope more are comin'...


----------



## toast (Apr 29, 2003)

I was told the Shop does not have any Led Zeppelin tracks. *Sacriledge !*


----------



## Randman (Apr 29, 2003)

The Zep needs to be rectfied, but the selection is fine for a start-up. If it was a store, you'd be happy with it. Especially the browse function.
  I'm sure as it grows, there'll be more diversity in groups and international representation such as Oz and Europe. And when Robbie Williams only sells about 30,000 copies in the US, don't expect him to be under the exclusive list just yet.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 29, 2003)

Almost bought the "exclusive" Marilyn mix with Eminem but I hedged...then I went to Acquisition and I had it in about 3 minutes.

Why again would I pay?

What exactly is it "exclusive" to?


----------



## Dime5150 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwoody222 _
> *
> 
> Why again would I pay?
> ...



Because you are messing with karma.


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 29, 2003)

Then, in my mood, I type "goonies cyndi" and find ZERO matches.  Acquisition finds it and has a download time of less than a minute.

200,000 songs.

Who's songs?


----------



## cwoody222 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ouch.


----------



## Ugg (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, the more I read it is not Apple that is the limiting factor here, rather the record companies themselves as well as the artists.  Some artists contracts stipulate that their music is not to be released electronically.  Also, the contracts are only with the 5 major record companies.  

Unless I'm mistaken, music ownership is an incredibly convoluted mess.  Doesn't Michael Jackson own E Presley's music?  

I'm not in the least defending Apple.  The only way, IMHO, for this to work is for them to have the broadest selection out there.  They need to be the amazon.com of the downloadable music business.  If they, for whatever reason, fail to convince the holdout labels and artists then this service will fail.  People don't want to search 500 hundred labels or music services to find the music they want to buy.  Especially if there are different property rights limitations for each service/label.  If that is what ends up happening, then everyone is going to go dowload the music for free from somewhere else.  

For me this is the perfect solution but others seem to have the idea in their head that music is meant to be downloaded for free.  To hell with the artist, to hell with the legality/morality of it.  

I will not pay $18 for a cd that I can not copy or play on my computer.  I will pay $10 to download the music.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 29, 2003)

With the major limiting factor being the availability of the music I'm sure that contracts with other record comanies are in the works.  If you were in charge of apple and wanted to release this service would you go after the major 5 first or would you try to sign many thousands of other record comanies to get the same number of titles?  Also you must look at the popularity of these artists...  I have heard of Eminem, I have heard of marilyn manson, I haven't ever heard of any group by the name "goonies cyndi".  (I'm not singling anybody out... this is just an example  )Many of my favorite bands are nowhere to be found on the apple store.

This is just the beginning.  How many smaller record companies do you think are beating on apples doors right now, just so they can compete with the big guys?

As was said in the "Field of Dreams" --- Build it and they will come!


----------



## senne (Apr 30, 2003)

you can download tracks by Robbie Williams from the beginnning of the store! Yup.
Albums they have:

Sing when you're winning
The Ego Has Landed


----------



## toast (May 1, 2003)

Leave me a PM when the Store'll contain some good music. I mean, it's fine to have one David Holmes and one 4Hero in the Electronic section. But David Holmes released dozens of works, and 4Hero is not the only guy to know what DNB is on this planet.


----------



## MacFreak (Feb 28, 2006)

Any hardware update?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 28, 2006)

I was about to comment how insane it was to have 20 pages of posts in half a day. Then I realized this thread was from APRIL 28th...2003. Still an impressive number of posts, though.


----------



## mindbend (Feb 28, 2006)

As ususal, I fall for this every damn time. I actually read four pages worth before I figured out how stupid I was.

I was like, huh, is Apple moving backwards?


----------



## MacFreak (Feb 28, 2006)

Same here..  After I noticed new released of QT 6.2.. LOL..


----------

